
Browsers Have Changed. Have You? - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/browsers_have_changed._have_you/
======
Semiapies
So, after giving four reasons for Mac users rarely changing from Safari - all
wholly unrelated to social effects - the writer makes the bizarre remark that
Mac users don't compare browsers (fair enough) and instead "succumb to peer
pressure".

 _What?_

